

“The Zen Programmer” is available - d4vlx
http://www.grobmeier.de/zen-programmer-published-06112013.html#.Unzs1fkqHnF

======
MartinCron
From the site:

 _DRM?

We trust our readers and therefore do not haven any copyright protection
mechanisms installed. Read the book where you want. If you have reasons to
give the book to a friend, do that. You would do this with a printed book too.
Do the right thing._

I'm not a rabid anti-DRM guy, but this is so...sweet it makes me want to buy
the book just to support someone with this attitude.

~~~
RBerenguel
Actually LeanPub's terms are more or less similar (I guess this is why he also
has published it there.) Thinking about purchasing it, too

------
gldnspud
I thoroughly enjoyed reading this book!

I followed my intuition and bought this book a few days ago when Christian
Grobmeier first released it. I had no knowledge of his history, but there was
"something" about how he presented it that influenced me to buy it
immediately.

This book has a lot of great little stories to think about. The author weaves
the concepts of Zen and Buddhism into practical thoughts for those who lead a
life that involves professional computer programming -- work that is very
mind-driven and which can consume your life if you're not careful and
balanced.

The very last section of the last non-summary chapter ("Zenify Your Project")
in particular made me smile. I won't spoil the surprise for anyone here
though. :)

------
mcormier
I've never heard of this but the 10 rules of a Zen program are very poorly
written. [http://www.grobmeier.de/the-10-rules-of-a-zen-
programmer-030...](http://www.grobmeier.de/the-10-rules-of-a-zen-
programmer-03022012.html#.Un0HmvlJPVU)

I found two glaring mistakes very quickly, which makes me wonder how many
mistakes are in this book.

1\. Focus " You’ll not become quicker, just you work multithreaded." 3\.
Beginners Mind "Remember the days were you were a beginner."

~~~
mikestew
The book supposedly had an editor, but there's more to editing than checking
for typos. Random sampling: (about a co-worker who felt he was underpaid) "He
did not need the money anyways. After taxes, he couldn't even fuel his car."
Does that make sense to anyone else?

I haven't read the whole thing yet, and frankly don't know if I'll make it
through. The book rambles along, and its cohesion seems to be lacking. I
hesitate to ding anyone's hard work, but in retrospect I'd rather to have paid
about half of the $20USD I spent on it.

~~~
gldnspud
The way I interpreted this part was that the extra 100€ the unhappy guy in the
story wanted wouldn't have been able to fuel his car after taxes were
accounted for.

------
KiwiCoder
Congratulations - I know the feeling of finally, finally, finishing. It's
great.

------
netmute
I would love to get this as print version. Is there a way?

~~~
hsmyers
I think (please check) that LuLu will convert a .pdf file into dead trees for
you.

